# Treating LVL beam ends



## Rory Read (Feb 9, 2010)

*prime & cover*

I'd first go to an oil based primer. Both zinsser and kilz have formulations for exterior, problem woods. 

I would also consider covering it with flashing and/or trim?

You could try calling tech support at GP or Weyerhauser, although I think they will tell you that plain old LVL is not meant to be exposed like that.

Please do post your solution. 

Thanks.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

YES, I did/do know regular LVL should not be exposed. At the time of the project, no one near here sold LVL beams, and a friend who operates a truss business ordered them for me. To have them pressure treated _at that time_ would put the cost of each beam at $600+. Flashing on the exposed ends is definitely an option. Cutting the bottom corner of each end on a 45 is an option-less material exposed. The oil-based primer could be an option--I don't really want to change the somewhat natural wood look. Thanks, David


----------



## Rory Read (Feb 9, 2010)

Then maybe a marine grade wood sealer, or maybe a piece of stained and finished exterior grade wood trim over a paint primed end?

Just a thought.


----------

